# Can You Name the Breed of this Pigeon



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Here is a coupld of pictures of a pigeon that was found in White City, Oregon. The finder sent me these to determine the breed of pigeon it is, the pigeon was reported to 911 Pigeon Alert Group. From the Pictures I am thinking that this pigeon is either a Giant Runt, or a Giant Show homer due to the pudgy body and chubby little legs and feet, what do you all think?

Ellen

Ps. I am aware the droppings are not the best and we are working on that as well.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ellen, 

It's not a runt, but it might be a show homer. Is it larger than a regular homing pigeon or a feral?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Brad,

I was looking at these sites at the different breeds.

Giant Runt

Giant Show Homer

But I am still not positive, he is definately not a homer or a feral, the body, legs, and feet just don't match them.

Thanks,

Ellen


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Ellen, 

Just doesn't look like a runt to me, and now that I see a show homer's head again, doesn't seem like that either. 

Runts are huge pigeons, easily twice the size and weight of a feral pigeon, you'd would know if it were a runt. Maybe it's a king/homer cross or some other cross bred bird. 

Can you weigh him?


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

He is a rescued pigeon reported to 911 Pigeon Alert Group, he is in Oregon and I am in California and the finder is not familiar with pigeons, but he is doing a great job so far with him, he grew up as a farm boy he said... 

Ellen


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like a raceing homer to me and the band looks like a raceing homer band white is is 2003 I think. A show homer band is shorter. Can they list the band number with you.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

This is a 2002 IPB band and has been traced back to North Carolina, I am waiting to here back from the breeder to find out for sure, he looks like a homer but the body seems to be round, the legs are short and stubby, the legs also look to be larger then a racing homers, but I guess it could be. I hope the breeder will call me back soon.

Ellen


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I think you will learn it is a raceing homer. some homers depending on back ground breeding get a little larger. And As i said the band looks like a homer band. Good luck on finding any info there is a slim chance it could be a dragoon But i do not think so


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> I think you will learn it is a raceing homer. some homers depending on back ground breeding get a little larger. And As i said the band looks like a homer band. Good luck on finding any info there is a slim chance it could be a dragoon But i do not think so


I think it looks like a homer also. Breeder in NC, finder in OR? Good luck with this one!! Probably a bird that has passed through a few hands. Hope you can find out where it really belongs.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I think it also looks like it could very well be a homer, the picture could be giving a little optical illusion from the stance it is in making it appear chubby, short legged and stubby, also the IPB band is throwing me off due to the fact that the IPB bands are not accepted for racing with the American Racing Pigeon Union all though I am sure there are probably some that still are banding with them as the IF may allow them I am not sure, the only problem with racing them in an AU recognized race is the bird would not be entitle to any award due to the band, of course if someone purchase him for breeding stock that wouldn't matter anyway. I think my brain is working overtime on this bird, I have spoke to the finder and the birds health is now in question as the finder is saying that the bird doesn't seem to be doing as well now, less active and all he said. 

I have been working on this case off and on all day, we may have found the owner of it near the finder, I am waiting for the contact to be made between the pigeon fancier and the finder to find out for sure, so maybe soon we will know for sure. I am hoping that the possible owner arrives there shortly, I have arranged for medication for this bird just in case so we will see soon. 

Ellen


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

this is the closest i got so its a german-beauty homer


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

That looks similar, I forwarded the picture to the finder, the possible Owner has posponed pickup until tomorrow morning, I wish they would have picked it up tonight as I am afraid it is ill and needs started on some medication.

Ellen


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

I hope that helped you


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

IPB bands are sold by a pigeon suplly. Alot of people will buy those bands. That do not race there birds. but may just show them or let them fly around there area. That way they do not have to be a member of the A U or I F. Idependent pigeon breeders. I P B. Not sure if its a siegal or foys band think it may be foys. They would have the list to who the band was sold too. Its not a german beauty homer band. And germans now have upper and lower mandable even and are tome longer narrower knecked. I believe they were crossed with the english carrier to establish a different trait to the newer standard. Liked the older style better but things changed. Still believe it to be a mealy bar homer.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Well the owner picked up his pigeon today and this is what was told to the finder:



> red "something" Homer
> The bird, at one time, sold for $500 or $600 dollars
> possibly accidentally let out by his kids when they were feeding the other birds is how it ended up there,,,,
> 
> Owner thought that it was either a hawk or a wire that got the bird, for it was still pretty hunched over when he arrived tonight,,,, But, the awesome part is, he KNOWS his pigeons!!! His dad started the original racing pigeon club here in the valley back in the 60's,,, Second generation now,,,,,,,


So I will say it is probably a red check homer, the pigeon is home safe and sound so that is very good.

Ellen


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

re lee said:


> IPB bands are sold by a pigeon suplly. Alot of people will buy those bands. That do not race there birds. but may just show them or let them fly around there area. That way they do not have to be a member of the A U or I F. Idependent pigeon breeders. I P B. Not sure if its a siegal or foys band think it may be foys. They would have the list to who the band was sold too. Its not a german beauty homer band. And germans now have upper and lower mandable even and are tome longer narrower knecked. I believe they were crossed with the english carrier to establish a different trait to the newer standard. Liked the older style better but things changed. Still believe it to be a mealy bar homer.


I looked at some pictures of the German Beauty homers and they are different although the picture posted has the large waddle and cere it is different when you see other pictures. The IPB bands are just not used for racing, which I am sure that the independent pigeon breeders are using them but they are not very common, this pigeon turned out to be a prized bird to the owner as it turned out and the owner is an active pigeon flyer and AU member. Anyway I am just glad that we were able to get the bird back to the owner, it is Foy's that sells the IPB bands and we had already went through them and was waiting to track down who the bird was sent to in Oregon from South Carolina which turned out to be a pigeon racer a very short distance from where the bird was found.

Thanks again for everyone's input,

Ellen


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Glad the owner was able to get the bird back. Yes I know you can get otherstyle bands that are IPB. But the style on the pigeon you posted was a raceing homer style band. Other band IPB bands would be shorter and then larger sized also depends on breed. BUT a raceing homer band has its 1 style basicly Other then npa most the raceing homer bands look alike. NPA now uses plastic bands only


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the information on the IPB bands, I am not familiar with them only the AU, IF, NPA, and CU bands and have found out the hard way not to trust the looks of a pigeon in a picture as the size of the bird is not always as it appears nor the markings, to many breeds out there that in a picture can look like another. 

Thanks again.

Ellen


----------



## pigeonlover01 (Feb 9, 2005)

*definetely a show homer*

a racing homer is what it is but i think it is a show racer!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

It is to small for a show homer . NOW show type raceing homer is just a raceing homer that meets strong enough point level to be of good show type. NOW it can be that but would still be just a raceing homer.


----------



## relofts (Apr 8, 2004)

I actually have 2 Grand Champion Show Homers from Hapyco Lofts in my loft that they gave me, they are actually not much different then my regular homers, most of the difference I notice in them is they have a round head, silky almost powder coated looking feathers, and a well muscled body, but the size in height is the same.

Ellen


----------

